# Elective scan in 1 hour!!! OMG.



## hilz_85

Someone better pray for me, scared it'll have a wink. Lol I want a girl so so so sooooo badly!!


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Sending much love and many prayers.. I know how you feel..XO <3 Hope you get ur baby girl <3


----------



## Mumofboys87

Any news Hun x


----------



## _jellybean_

hope you heard pink!


----------



## hilz_85

ITS A GIRL!!!! I can't even believe it!!


----------



## Mumofboys87

That's amazing hun congrats! Xxx


----------



## rwhite

Lovely news, congrats! :D


----------



## _jellybean_

Aww congrats!


----------

